# Roscommon, MI *Remington* Adult Male WGSD



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Remington
Animal: Dog 
Breed: White German Shepherd 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Roscommon Animal Shelter 

Remington was found running stray and brought into the Animal Shelter. He is not only gorgeous, he is very nice. His availability date will be *Thursday, May 29th*. This handsome devil is well behaved and is a real charmer. To adopt Remington it is just $40.00 with a refund of $25.00 when you send in proof of having had him neutered. This is such a steal it should be a crime. Stop in today and take closer look at Remington. 

Roscommon, MI

Phone: <span style="color: #CC0000">989-275-5630</span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10936135


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed. Hope he found a home.


----------

